# 2019 23' SHOALWATER CAT SUPER CLEAN 74995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

AVAILABLE NOW CALL SONNY 361-651-2628 WILL GO QUICK 2019 Shoalwater 23 Cat 300hp Evinrude G2. 
79 HOURS "B.E.S.T. MOTOR WARRANTY 09/16/23" Options include 15" raised box w/ SS Console, hybrid cap, removable rear bench seat w/ cupholders, dual 10ft Power Pole Blades w/ brackets, Lowrance GPS/Fish finder, 24v Minn Kota Terrova Ipilot w/ removable bracket, courtesy lights, 20" LED bar light, glove box, two tone hull, wading ladder, Lenco trim tabs w/ LED indicator, taller burn bar, bucket seats w/ flip up bolster black powder coated aluminum, bucket seats, 61gal fuel tank in floor, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, transom well, hydraulic steering, rod holders, aluminum trailer w/ spare tire. DON'T MISS THIS ONE Call SONNY 361-651-2628 For more info. 
See Less


----------

